# 94 maxima steering problems....



## serpent_1977 (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a 94 Maxima, and I just replaced the tranny (it is an auto) and I noticed that now when I am driving, the steering wheel turns a little by itself when you hit bumps, and when you turn, it tries to turn back straight through the turn. It didn't do this before, so I am wondering what I have done. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

possibly loose steering rack bushings or worn control arm bushings... those are my two guesses now, but it's hard to tell without seeing the car.


----------



## serpent_1977 (Dec 1, 2004)

thanks for the help. How would I go about finding out what it is? I have a lift, so I can raise the car up, Ijust don't know what to look for.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

basically, start pulling on the suspension and see if you can find any movement in them.

to check the steering rack bushings, leave the car on the ground and have someone turn the wheel back and forth while you watch the rack from above. if you see it move against the firewall, then you need to change the bushings.


----------

